# Wodent Wheel or Large Silent Spinner?



## Cuddy (Oct 23, 2011)

Just setting up home for our forthcoming ratties. I wondered whether I should get the Wodent Wheel or the Large Silent Spinner. I am familiar with the silent spinner (smaller version) as I have one for my dwarf hammie and one for my Duprasi and they are more than well utilised! Any views?


----------



## Darkangel92 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ive had a wodent wheel for a flying squirrel and ive had many silent spinners and honestly the silent spinners are MUCH MUCH MUCH easier to clean lol.


----------



## killybutt (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a silent spinner... it's not actually "silent" XD But it's easy to clean. My boys sleep on it XD


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Lol well my vote is different, I HATE the silent spinner. Not silent at all, and they break easily(at least the ones I have). One drop or knock and the hard plastic cracks 

I love my wodent wheels and they are the only wheels I use. 

Not to mention that wodent wheels are much much cheaper then Silent spinners, 30 bucks for the large SS, and I payed less then 20 for my 12 inch Wodent wheel.

if you want a 3rd option, I have heard great things about the Magnum Stealth wheel. It's pricey but many people swear by them.


----------

